# Forum Home Renovation Paving  How to lay a simple paver edge?

## PRKLCD

Hi all, 
I am after some advice  hopefully it's  asimple question and someone could help me out. 
I have found some nice pavers that I wish to use as a garden bed edging ( spliting what will be grass and the actual garden bed ). Now I have taken the top of the ground already ( about 6 months ago ) so I will need to bring up the pavers at least a good 6 inches, to allow top soil + truff to go on and for it to be flush. 
Any  idea what mix (pre mix ) I should use? Is it a case of just mixing up - placing the pavers into and making sure they are level. 
Any links to some helpful info would be great thanks guys! :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## dazzler

Lay a bed of brickies sand a couple of inches deep. 
Mix up a sand cement mix of 5:1 
Run a string line at finished paver level. 
Place paver, tapping lightly with rubber mallet to the right height and then another couple leaving a gap of about 1/2 inch space between. 
batter the mortar on the sides so that it comes up 2/3's way up the side of the pavers and locking them in. 
Once they are all in, let them dry for a day or so and then mix a little mortar for the gaps between them, and use water and a sponge to clean off the excess near the gaps. 
Backfill on bothsides with soil for garden bed and turf. 
have a beer, make that three  :Smilie:

----------


## Planned LScape

If you need to come higher than the paver + mortar thickness try putting some crushed rock base down in the trench 1st and compact as much as possible, or make a concrete mix as a base. (1:2:4 mix) 
Mortar too thick will crack as it has clay sand content and no aggregate, best kept at 20mm or so

----------

